# Fart vs Toot & Butt vs Bum



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

So this seems to be an issue in my little neck of the woods! I don't like fart & butt so I have taught my son to use bum & toot. When we're out and about visiting or even just playing in the neighborhood I remind DS of the words we use when starts repeating the other words. I don't make a huge scene or anything I just politely remind him of the words, end of story.
Well it seems others have issues with me not "liking" fart or butt and either flat out challenge me on it or laugh and say there's nothing wrong with butt & fart and continue to use them when interacting with ds. Why







:? Why would they do that! It's not a huge thing that I have a preference so why upset me and confuse ds!


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

I think it's fine for you to have your preferences!

I, on the other hand, find "toot" rather annoying and would prefer to straight up say "fart" or even "pass gas." I object to "cut the cheese" because I like cheese.







Now, we call our bottoms, "bottom" or "butt." But I've certainly got no objection to "bum." "Tush" and "tushie," however, kind of gross me out; I'm not sure why.

I just re-read your post. You're saying that around other moms and kids, if you hear another mom or child say, "butt" or "fart" -- right in front of them you remind your son, "_We_ say 'bum' and 'toot'"?







I'm sorry, that does seem a little funny to me.

What if the other moms, upon hearing you or your son say "bum" or "toot," jumped in to remind their kids, "_We_ say 'butt' and 'fart.'" Wouldn't you kind of







about that? Actually, that's probably exactly what I'd do if I heard one of my friends doing what you're doing.

Now, of course I wouldn't challenge you about your preferences, and I certainly wouldn't deliberately use the other words in conversations with your child: I agree that that's rude. But I WOULD probably do exactly what you're doing with your son -- reminding my child of the "correct" words, just to tease you. I'm evil like that.

Who knows? Maybe your friends don't like you using words like "toot" and "bum" around _their_ impressionable children. In conversations with their children, do you use the words their moms prefer, or do you use your own words?


----------



## karlugato (Sep 9, 2006)

My mil has told my 3yo son that fart is a bad word. Now if I say fart he will very loudly correct me and say that the "right" word is toot.







I don't care what words the kids use regarding that but if someone didn't want certain words said around their kids I wouldn't say them.

Lisa


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
I just re-read your post. You're saying that around other moms and kids, if you hear another mom or child say, "butt" or "fart" -- right in front of them you remind your son, "_We_ say 'bum' and 'toot'"?







I'm sorry, that does seem a little funny to me.

OMG







, I'll edit my post to clarify if that's how I'm coming across!!! I only gently correct my son when he repeats his friends or cousins when they say fart or butt. And no I have not changed *my* words to what others are using because none of them have said that *my* word choices bother them but that they feel they are "just silly".


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<~*MamaRose*~>* 
I only gently correct my son when he repeats his friends or cousins when they say fart or butt.

Oh, I'm sorry I misunderstood! I thought you were making the corrections whenever you heard _someone else_ say the words you didn't like, which could indirectly come across as correcting the other person. Talking with your son when HE says the words is a whole different matter, and is no one else's business.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

I think it is rude for them to intentionally use the words with your son when you have explained how you feel.

I personally prefer Bum over Butt...and I actually have to







at myself about this because it doesn't even make sense to me!

But for some reason Butt sounds more crass than Bum IMO...even though it is practically the same word


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I think it's a minor skirmish in the bigger battleground of parenting.

My kids clearly know that there are words we cannot use in public b/c some people find them offensive. I truly do not care what words they use at home. We talk about how sensitive some people are and yes, they, giggle when they hear "naughty" words in public.

I must admit my hang-ups are more along the lines of "please, may I, thank-you, etc" and some people would totally disagree w/those even.









Good luck!


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I must admit my hang-ups are more along the lines of "please, may I, thank-you, etc" and some people would totally disagree w/those even.

I'm very into "please, may I, thank you and pardon". When someone else's child is asking you something do you correct them?
I admit I have been guilty of correcting in those instances. When a child says "what" to me I can't help but correct it to "pardon". The same goes for "can I have" or "get me" will get a "may I have..." response from me BUT I will still get them or do what ever was needed, I just gently provide the manners.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i don't think i could say "'bum" or " toot" with a straight face, but i have a terrible mouth


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
But for some reason Butt sounds more crass than Bum IMO...even though it is practically the same word









One Sunday supper (nice dinner conversation I know







) my whole family was having a hilarious convo about what was worse sounding~ butt, bum, ass or arse.

In the end nobody really agreed as to what was the worst







!


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

My mom doesn't like butt, fart, or pee. She thinks they're crass. I grew up not saying those words, at least around my mom.

Now I teach my kids bum or bottom, and toot, and potty or tinkle for pee. Tinkle sounds pretty stupid, so I'm not sure why I started using it. But it stuck! So, now it's too late!!

My MIL says butt and pee, though. She says it when my girls are with her. I thought about asking her to refrain from using those words, but I just haven't. They spend a lot of time with her, but they haven't really picked up using those words regularly. They do sometimes, though.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<~*MamaRose*~>* 
I'm very into "please, may I, thank you and pardon". When someone else's child is asking you something do you correct them?

At the risk of facing the wrath of their parents? No way!







Seriously, parenting is tough. I've lost friends over it. No, I just have honest conversations w/my kids and I actually think they "get" it.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<~*MamaRose*~>* 
I'm very into "please, may I, thank you and pardon". When someone else's child is asking you something do you correct them?
I admit I have been guilty of correcting in those instances. When a child says "what" to me I can't help but correct it to "pardon".


I had to reread your post several times to even figure out what "pardon" would mean in this instance.







I grew up saying, "Sir?" or "Ma'am?"


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I grew up calling it a bottom and #1 or #2. With dd, we say butt and pee and poop and fart. Dh has trained her to analyze her poops. If they are marbles, that means she has not been eating enough fiber. If they are mushy, too much cheese. If it is a big turd, that is good. I cannot have these conversations with dd. Not my style. But, it is kinda funny.

As for pardon, I still do not know how to use that in conversation and say "what?" I think this all is probably regional, cultural, and family oriented. KWIM?

It is pretty funny to read about, though.







I don't think I could say "toot" without laughing. That is the sound my dd's recorder makes and the Wiggles sing about it. "Toot toot, chugga chugga, big red car!"









And, in my vernacular, a bum is a person who is not working and asking for a handout.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

My family always used boontah for fart and I always thought it was gross. But now that I have kids, I actually can't stand the word fart and so, have taught DS boontah. We don't use butt, but we do use bum, hiney, rear, etc.

Do I correct DS when he starts picking up words I don't like? Yes. I remind him of the words mommy likes - we talk about it in a preferences sort of way. Other mommies don't mind such and such a word and it's not necessarily bad, but his mommy prefers x word and so please use that word instead.

He seems pretty open to it.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

I think people just get used to their own words and have a hard time changing those habits to fit with what someone else prefers.

We use butt/ass/bottom/rear interchangeably over here, and dd says both fart and toot (her dad and I only say fart, we hate toot, but her cousin uses it -- BIL and SIL don't like fart). When I'm interacting with other people's kids, I generally use whatever comes to mind first. If I knew they had a specific objection to a certain word, I would try to avoid it, but honestly . . . old habits die hard. I don't think bathroom language (or any language that's not racist/homophobic/misogynistic in nature) is worth getting into a tizzy over.


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think people should use what they feel comfortable with - end of story. We use bum and butt & fart and toot interchangeably in our house.


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

We use butt and bottom, but only toot (not fart, which grosses me out for some reason). I grew up calling pee and poop tinkle and bm, and remember being teased because I didn't know what poop was...














We use pee and poop in our house!


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I honestly don't see what the big deal is-My kids use fart and butt. I figure number one they aren't swear words, and number two kids are most likely going to learn them anyway. In the wide world of parenting, they are some battles that just aren't worth fighting, and this is, IMO, is one of them.







:


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

In our house, conversation often goes like this:
Andy, nearly 2: Mama, I fart.
Me: Can you say "excuse me?" We say "excuse me" when we fart.
Andy: too-sees
Me: close enough.
-or-
Me: *farts*
Andy: Mama FART!
Me: Excuse me.
-or-
Me: Is that your butt I smell?
Andy: Check da butt!
Me: Ew! Poopy! Time for a new butt!
Andy: Clean da butt! Lay down! Wipe da butt!

so







yeah, you could say we use fart & butt in this house. I don't see why not. It's all the same action, all the same body part, no matter what you call it. Is "toot" less offensive somehow, even when the odor clears a room and the person doesn't excuse him or herself? Is "bum" or "rear" better, even when you're cleaning it? This reminds me of my mom not wanting me to teach Andy "penis" and "scrotum" because they were too grown-up sounding. Sorry, Ma, that's what they're called. I don't call his feet anything but feet, I don't call his nose anything but nose, his butt is called butt and his penis is called penis.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I admit when I first popped in here and read the OP I thought oh get over it, cutesy names are far worse. Then I realized nothing in my house is free of cutesy names.







We have a very colorful vocabulary here so while some may not be cutesy they definitely aren't the standard word of choice for most. In fact DSS asked me to quit calling heads noggins the other day. He said I was confusing DD who prefers noggin to head.









I do draw the line at genitals for the most part though. I'll tell DD she needs to get some panties and cover her bottom but if it's an instance of needing to refer to them (such as, "Our butts are not pockets for toys"







) I use correct terminology. I agree there are times that certain terms should be used over other ones. DD also likes to repeat our less than pc terms so we've been trying really hard to keep them correct, especially when questions like whats that? get asked.

ETA: If you think fart is bad, the other day my 2.5 year old burped. Instead of her usual giggle and oops! she said, "Mom! I mouth fart!".


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Oh gosh! We say fart and bum but hardly anyone here in the UK says butt unless they are imitating an American and the alternative to fart is 'blow off' or 'pop'.

Ds2 learned pop from his childminder years ago but if anyone uses that here we all fall about laughing. Dd1 is 4 and loves to say fart and bum and announce/attribute farts to family members so I can see dd2 saying fart too.


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

This thread has clearly gone on too long, but I have to chime in. If someone in my household is having a bowel movement, the conversation goes something like this:

me: Where's Daddio?
dd (almost 3): He's pinching a loaf
me: Could you tell him I'm touching cloth and to hurry up?

To the OP: I have nothing against word preferences, but that's all they are--preferences. And your son will eventually be--or in my opinion should already be-- entitled to his own word preferences. Could he ask you to stop saying something a certain way and be obliged? So I say, with all due respect, let it go like you would a good fart/toot, and find something else to bother your mind with.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I don't care, cutesy names do bug me, but then again I'm an RN by training... My mom is always telling DD1 (when she is with her) not to say fart and butt, that isn't not polite, I don't think I could say "toot" with a straight face even if I wanted to.







The word just seems so odd to me.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

My grandma used to say winder, as in I let a winder.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

we say "toot" and "bum" (well, we also say "hiney" and "butt" too







) i don't know why but "fart" sounds SO crude to me when a little kid says it!

of course, it's no less crass when dd runs around saying "mama, i tooted, can you smell my bum???"


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<~*MamaRose*~>* 
I'm very into "please, may I, thank you and pardon". When someone else's child is asking you something do you correct them?

No, I don't correct other people's kids when their parents are with them; if I'm babysitting that's a different story.

But as far as little niceties like "please" and "thank you" -- I don't even correct my own kids about this, so I sure wouldn't say anything to other kids, even if I was watching them and their parents were gone. I find example works much better: saying "please" and "thank you" is like second nature to me, and I've noticed my 7yo's just picked it up by osmosis.

My 2 1/2yo's just now starting her language explosion, so I'm confident we'll start hearing her say these words soon, too. I'm not so worried about whether other people's kids pick up on it or not: that's their parents' call, not mine.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punchy* 
This thread has clearly gone on too long, but I have to chime in. If someone in my household is having a bowel movement, the conversation goes something like this:

me: Where's Daddio?
dd (almost 3): He's pinching a loaf
me: Could you tell him I'm touching cloth and to hurry up?

To the OP: I have nothing against word preferences, but that's all they are--preferences. And your son will eventually be--or in my opinion should already be-- entitled to his own word preferences. Could he ask you to stop saying something a certain way and be obliged? So I say, with all due respect, let it go like you would a good fart/toot, and find something else to bother your mind with.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punchy* 
To the OP: I have nothing against word preferences, but that's all they are--preferences. And your son will eventually be--or in my opinion should already be-- entitled to his own word preferences. Could he ask you to stop saying something a certain way and be obliged? So I say, with all due respect, let it go like you would a good fart/toot, and find something else to bother your mind with.

Excellent point! And I love the "letting it go" analogy!


----------



## mammastar2 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hm. Dd says "bottom" or "bum" and "noise from my bum," even after years of watching the Simpsons!


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennnk* 
In our house, conversation often goes like this:
Andy, nearly 2: Mama, I fart.
Me: Can you say "excuse me?" We say "excuse me" when we fart.
Andy: too-sees
Me: close enough.
-or-
Me: *farts*
Andy: Mama FART!
Me: Excuse me.
-or-
Me: Is that your butt I smell?
Andy: Check da butt!
Me: Ew! Poopy! Time for a new butt!
Andy: Clean da butt! Lay down! Wipe da butt!

so







yeah, you could say we use fart & butt in this house. I don't see why not. It's all the same action, all the same body part, no matter what you call it. Is "toot" less offensive somehow, even when the odor clears a room and the person doesn't excuse him or herself? Is "bum" or "rear" better, even when you're cleaning it? This reminds me of my mom not wanting me to teach Andy "penis" and "scrotum" because they were too grown-up sounding. Sorry, Ma, that's what they're called. I don't call his feet anything but feet, I don't call his nose anything but nose, his butt is called butt and his penis is called penis.


So can your son say "sh*t" or would you rather he say "poop"? I mean after all it's the same thing. There's a difference.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
So can your son say "sh*t" or would you rather he say "poop"? I mean after all it's the same thing. There's a difference.

The difference is that one word can't be spelled properly on MDC, and the other one can. Sh*t is generally seen as a profanity, maybe because it's also used as a swear-word. It's hard to picture someone stubbing her toe and angrily saying, "Oh, poop!" or "Oh, bowel-movement!" (bowel-movement was my mom's preferred word, but for years I thought it was pronounced "boumooment."







).


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
So can your son say "sh*t" or would you rather he say "poop"? I mean after all it's the same thing. There's a difference.

My kids can say sh*t if they want to. I don't see the big deal there, either.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't see bum as a cutesy word but you got me on the toot thing but whatever I think fart coming out of little kids mouth sounds yuck (crass as another poster put it). I do believe that his penis is his penis and so forth so not everything has a "cutesy" name.

But as far as Jessy's comment that she allows or would allow her children to swear...call me controlling/ anal/ smothering/ whatever but won't allow my barely 5yo to







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
My kids can say sh*t if they want to. I don't see the big deal there, either.


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessy1019* 
My kids can say sh*t if they want to. I don't see the big deal there, either.









neither do I, as long as it's used in the proper context and not in public. One thing I learned in my linguistics courses is children will learn "home speak" and "public speak" very quickly. Usually it's in the context of language A a home and language B in public, but it also applies to vocabulary. I don't (usually) curse when we're out & about, so Andy wouldn't have any reason to believe those words are part of our "public speak" vocabulary. But at home? No, I don't try to stop him when he drops his toy for the 4th time and says d*mnit.


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

We say butt, bottom, fart, pee, tinky pinky (that came from my Gmother) poop, poopy, number 1 and 2. Whatever word you use is not a big deal in our house. I've seen previous threads about whether or not people think it's okay to say crap and crud or the like. I think that's all fine too, Dang it! I respect that other people feel differently, but to me it just seems like a really silly thing to get hot under the collar over. We do avoid swearing.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<~*MamaRose*~>* 
But as far as Jessy's comment that she allows or would allow her children to swear...call me controlling/ anal/ smothering/ whatever but won't allow my barely 5yo to







.

I do talk about societal attitudes toward the use of swear words -- and actually don't recall ever hearing my oldest use swear words away from home, or with any of her friends: she likes to swear in front of dh and me just to see our reactions. And she likes to remind us that she swears because we swear.

I guess my point is that dd already seems highly aware of social norms. I think she also realizes that I don't swear around people besides our immediate family, and then only occasionally (I'm not saying "occasionally" makes it all right -- but it's not even a daily thing with me: more like a few times a month). With dh, it's mostly road-rage (he's a very safe driver so I guess this is his outlet).

I think talking with my children about how swearing's perceived by various people, is more effective than prohibiting it. My parents never prohibited it with me, yet I went for many, many years without ever using a cuss-word. Then I decided I felt okay about doing it sometimes.

As for our toddler -- we haven't heard any recognizable swear-words coming out of her mouth yet.


----------



## ShaggyDaddy (Jul 5, 2006)

we don't censor ourselves in front of the kids, and we don't expect them to censor themselves either.

the whole concept of swear words is funny and contrived.


----------



## EricaE (Aug 1, 2003)

In our house, butt is a 'bad' word. I just don't like my kids saying it for some reason. We call it bum or booty usually. But I don't have a problem with the word fart.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

And I must repeat: I really like what punchy said about it being fine to express our word-preferences to our children, as long as we're just as respectful of their preferences even if they differ from our own.


----------



## <~*MamaRose*~> (Mar 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
And I must repeat: I really like what punchy said about it being fine to express our word-preferences to our children, as long as we're just as respectful of their preferences even if they differ from our own.

And ITA with this too within certain parameters. My post was really a vent about 1) Some family and friends knowingly not respecting my word-preference when dealing directly with my son and 2) Challenging my preference.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<~*MamaRose*~>* 
My post was really a vent about 1) Some family and friends knowingly not respecting my word-preference when dealing directly with my son and 2) Challenging my preference.

Yeah, it's none of their business!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

My mom used to call it "gas pooping"

How weird, eh?

I dont' mind the word "fart," I find "toot" to be... I don't know, too cutesie. I dont' like the word "butt," either. I prefer BUM.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

we *fart* from our *butts* around here...









(dd is 23 months, and it's so cute when she says them, by the way. "fahhhtttt" and "butttttt", she's very clear in her pronounciation







)

i don't like toot for some reason, but sometimes i do call a butt a 'bum-bum'.

but i could see how it could get annoying if people are deliberately undermining your word choices. i mean, i absolutely draw the line at mil calling dd's yoni her "hoo-ha".

wth is a hoo-ha?


----------



## veggiemomma (Oct 21, 2004)

Ah, we are a "toot" and "buns" family.







For some reason, when I hear the word "fart", I think of a big man with a hairy butt who passes gas so loud you can hear it in the next county.







My dks don't have hairy butts, so I can't bring myself to call their little gases "farts" We do sometimes refer to them as "empty threats"

As for "buns" - have you ever heard a two year old, after falling on her butt, stand up and rub and say "Oh, I jus hut my bunch!" Too Too Too CUTE!

I have a friend who insists that her son say "I went stinky" instead of "I pooped." It drives me bonkers, but when I am around them, I try to respect her word choice, when I remember. It's just another part of whether or not you are willing to respect the wishes of someone else.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidspiration* 
but i could see how it could get annoying if people are deliberately undermining your word choices. i mean, i absolutely draw the line at mil calling dd's yoni her "hoo-ha".

wth is a hoo-ha?









Well, maybe I can figure it out if you'll explain wth is a yoni!


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *<~*MamaRose*~>* 
Well it seems others have issues with me not "liking" fart or butt and either flat out challenge me on it or laugh and say there's nothing wrong with butt & fart and continue to use them when interacting with ds. Why







:? Why would they do that! It's not a huge thing that I have a preference so why upset me and confuse ds!

So, you want people to use the words bum and toot when they talk to your son? I do think that is kind of controlling. I don't use those words, and would be annoyed if someone insisted I change my words when talking to their dc.

I could definitely understand asking a person to refrain from swearing...but butt and fart are not swearing.

IME, dc can understand that we do things one way, and others do it another way. I don't think that is confusing to children. I think it might be confusing to insist that butt and fart are somehow "wrong" to use, when dc will naturally hear them from other children often. IMO, better to phrase it as a preference for your home, your ears, your child---rather than right and wrong.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I like to call things what they are when possible, rather than using euphemisms. Things like "potty" and "tinkle" and "toot" just sound too cutesy and weird to me ... but again, that's just me. I'd rather say "use the restroom," etc.

However, it's obviously up to every mama to make the call she feels best.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu* 
I like to call things what they are when possible, rather than using euphemisms. I'd rather say "use the restroom," etc.

haha, one of my pet peeves (though i would never try to change the way people say it) is when people say a baby 'went to the restroom' in their diaper. that and when people say there is a baby in someone's stomach.

we let our kids use the language they feel is appropriate to express themselves.

i wouldn't try to stop my kids from using the word sh!t.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *To-Fu* 
I like to call things what they are when possible, rather than using euphemisms. Things like "potty" and "tinkle" and "toot" just sound too cutesy and weird to me ... but again, that's just me. I'd rather say "use the restroom," etc.

However, it's obviously up to every mama to make the call she feels best.









But "use the restroom" is a euphemism as well.


----------



## poppy&rowan (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidspiration* 
but i could see how it could get annoying if people are deliberately undermining your word choices. i mean, i absolutely draw the line at mil calling dd's yoni her "hoo-ha".

I wanted to teach our dd "yoni", but dh thought it was too hippie-dippy. I personally think "vagina" is an icky-sounding word, plus a.) the Classics major in me knows that it means "sheath" and I find that grotesque and disturbing, and b.) it is inaccurate, as it only refers to one part of the "girl parts" and most people take it as a blanket term for the whole vulval area. So we decided on Ayun Halliday's "bukiluki" (boo kee loo kee). ...I know there's probably another thread for this; sorry to go off-topic.

But then, I kind of like the cutesy terms. We say "toot" and "bottom", though are not at all offended by other terms. (I tend to think that babies have bottoms and grownups have butts or asses--the cuteness of the word is proportional to the cuteness of the subject.) We even have a little toot song. It goes: "She made a little toot, she made a little toot! She made a little toot in her pants! (In her pants!)" Repeat ad nauseum...

We're just big kids, really.


----------



## poppy&rowan (Sep 17, 2007)

My stepmother's word is bahonkus. I have no idea where she got that.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

My DD was very bothered by my choice of "bottom" so we changed it to bum or dunkas. Now with DD2 I use bum or tushie and sometimes just butt. We also use "poopy", "pee-pee", (or "potty" to cover both) and "gas".
DD1 used to call gas "butt smoke" and DS called it "butt burps". Colleen is so cute saying "gas". LOL


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

I bet she'd be just as cute saying "faut" and "sit!".


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

Maybe, but "fart" is just way to embarrassing for me. I can hardly say it. lol Same thing with "zit". Yes, I'm weird.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
I bet she'd be just as cute saying "faut" and "sit!".









i agree. the few times jet has come out with trying to say a "curse" word it has been pretty damn cute.


----------

